# Is Arabic spoken sign language the same as English spoken sign language?



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

So food for thought or can anyone honestly answer .....

When you see either the Arabic or English inclusions of those wonderful people doing sign language .....

Is Arabic spoken sign language the same as English spoken sign language or is it universal by sign ???

Now there's a challenge !!!

Genuinely interested!!

Cheers Greg ...... :confused2: .. .. :confused2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure about Arabic version but I know that there is British Sign Language and then the American system is different to that.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Not sure about Arabic version but I know that there is British Sign Language and then the American system is different to that.


To clarify further ... pretty much, ..... can anyone who "reads" sign language read all other by sign, or again, is it as spoken language specific ??


----------

